# UKBFF Welsh 2014 Championships



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All,

Im enter the Intermediate under 90kg at the UKBFF Welsh Championships on the 14th of September,

this is my 2nd competition, in my 1st competition I came 2nd in the Intermediate over 90kg class in the Scottish Championship in May.

In the Scottish i weighed 92kg on the day of the competition

Im weighing in at 89kg now & Im 6 and a half weeks out =)

Im basicly on a Targetted Keto Diet, Im only taking carbs(Glycofuse) around training, Im getting all my Fats from EVOO, Coconut Oil & Steak.

Prep so far has been really good, much easier than my last prep as I was in reasonable condition when I started the prep.

Cardio wise Im only doing 3 HITT cardio sessions a week on a spinning bike, 10 mins per session

Im also weight training 6 days on, 1 day of, training 1 musclegroup a day!

Will upload pics later on in the day!

Anyone else on here going to the Welsh??


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Chest & dont HITT Cardio Yesterday, finished off with FST 7 sets,

Today is Back =))


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm offshore on an oil rig at the moment, lucky for me the gym is pretty good!

Trained legs/calves today so made good use of the hack squat/leg press machine, finished of with fst 7s


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good mate!

Goodluck your defo in with a good shout at winning!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Goodluck your defo in with a good shout at winning!


Cheers Mate, I'm taking each day, each meal at a time! As long as I know within myself I've done my best, that all I can ask of myself..!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How long you on the rigs for at a time? Must take a fcuk load of steak with you lol looking good mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Best of luck mate


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> How long you on the rigs for at a time? Must take a fcuk load of steak with you lol looking good mate!


It's normally 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

I wish I could take Steak out with me..!! When I'm out here I basically use eggs, chicken, shakes, coconut oil, EVOO & loadsa coffee....!!

Wen I'm home I don't have any shakes, all real food & I have Steak for my last meal !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

the_highlander said:


> It's normally 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> I wish I could take Steak out with me..!! When I'm out here I basically use eggs, chicken, shakes, coconut oil, EVOO & loadsa coffee....!!
> 
> Wen I'm home I don't have any shakes, all real food & I have Steak for my last meal !!


What you doing on the rigs anyway?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Looking good :thumb:

I'm sure ppl would like to see a bit more detail about your training session i.e what exercises, weight, reps


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What you doing on the rigs anyway?


I do tank cleaning/decontamination work mate


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure ppl would like to see a bit more detail about your training session i.e what exercises, weight, reps


Cool,

I do 2 warm up sets then Working set are

Hacks 3 x 12

Leg press 3 x 12

Leg Ext fst- 7

Calf raise on LP- 3x12

Seated Calf Raise fst-7

No HITT cardio on leg day..!!! Lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

the_highlander said:


> Cool,
> 
> I do 2 warm up sets then Working set are
> 
> ...


Nice one.

How many rounds do you do on spin bike? [email protected] 100%?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Nice one.
> 
> How many rounds do you do on spin bike? [email protected] 100%?


I cycle slow for 2 mins, then ALL out for 30secs, I do this x 4 times in total!! =)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

the_highlander said:


> I cycle slow for 2 mins, then ALL out for 30secs, I do this x 4 times in total!! =)


I've been doing this, it's fcuking evil lol.


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> I've been doing this, it's fcuking evil lol.


Haha, it sure is..!!

I much prefer it over LITT, HITT even though it's shorter, it take a lot more effort.!!!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained back this morning, Delays on the job mean downtime on the rig, which mean getting paid to train....lol

Done pull down, b & d rows, face pulls & fst 7 straight arm pull downs to finish.

I then hammered the bike with 10 mins of HITT which was pure hell after training Zlegs Yesterday...... It was Emotional.....lol


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Front Double Bicep Today!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Rear Double Bicep


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


Cheers Andy


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Blasted Arms today & finished off with HITT, I'm sadisticly starting to welcome the lactic acid burn going all out on HITT

Started with tricep SB pushdown, standing ext & fst 7 dips!

Then for Bicep incline bench curls, preacher curls & fst 7 cables


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome the lactic acid OMG :lol:


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

looking good man, keep it up


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Chest/delts & done HIIT cardio after weights today.

Done

Incline Press, incline flys, Cables, Front raises, seated side raises & cable raises.

All exercises 3 working sets to failure..


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Progress pic taken today


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Good Leg/calf sesh today,

Managed more reps than previous leg sesh in all exercises!!

No Cardio today, legs are in Bits.!!

Today is my last day offshore, looking forward till getting home tomorrow & adding Steak back in my diet..!!

Also really looking forward till training in my own gym


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Back & HIIT cardio yesterday.

I'm training at my own gym which I much prefer, all exercises to failure using rest pause!

Today was Arms, SB pushdowns, skulls & fst 7 rope pushdowns

Then for Bicep, incline bench curls, cable preachers & EZ fst 7s.!!

Only cardio today is walking the dog...


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Rest day of lifting today.

Done Abs & HIIT cardio in the morn, followed by posing & posing routine practice.!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Side Tricep shot today.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Coming on nicely mate :thumbup1:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Coming on nicely mate :thumbup1:


Cheers Andy Mate !


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Train Legs & calves thus morn at 0600, as I had to leave early for a course for my work, which involved driving 170 miles!!

Done the Dorian yates HIIT routine, just done 1 working set for each exercise, but done rest pause & drop sets to increase intensity.!!

Also packed & prepped 3 chicken & 3 steak meals in my cool bag


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Back today, again 3 working set for each exercise

Started with pull downs, Barbel rows, machine rows, seated rows, face pulls & fst 7 with rope straight arm pull downs.!

Done HIIT cardio & posing practice this evening 

Will post up progress pics on Sunday.!!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good pal best of luck


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> Looking good pal best of luck


Cheers mate


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained triceps/biceps yesterday.

3 working sets including rest pauses for each exercise.

SB pushdowns

Skullz

FST 7 Rope pushdowns

Incline bench curls

Preacher curls

FST 7 EZ bar curls.

Followed by 10 mins if HIIT Cardio


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Rest Day today, mean 0 carbs, done HIIT cardio this morn - It was 10 mins of pure HELL.!! LoL


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained legs today,

Leg ext

Hack Squats

Leg press

St calf raise

Se calf raise

3 working set with each exercise, was dam Hard..!!!!

took this rear double Bicep shot after training


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am going to this show, i will be on my sponsors stand Cardiff Sports Nutrition i also have 3 guys in the show (1 in beginners, 1 in classics and 1 in U90kg Inters) it is a great show, this is the only UKBFF show i go to each year...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i am going to this show, i will be on my sponsors stand Cardiff Sports Nutrition i also have 3 guys in the show (1 in beginners, 1 in classics and 1 in U90kg Inters) it is a great show, this is the only UKBFF show i go to each year...


Will you be at any of the Midland shows this year mate?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i am going to this show, i will be on my sponsors stand Cardiff Sports Nutrition i also have 3 guys in the show (1 in beginners, 1 in classics and 1 in U90kg Inters) it is a great show, this is the only UKBFF show i go to each year...


Nice 1 Paul.!! I'll stop by your stand and get the craic mate.!

I'm in the U90kg inters as well.!!

Really looking forward to it 

4 weeks to go..!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> Will you be at any of the Midland shows this year mate?


No mate my guys where supposed to be doing this show but I couldn't make it so we moved them all to the port talbot show


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the_highlander said:


> Nice 1 Paul.!! I'll stop by your stand and get the craic mate.!
> 
> I'm in the U90kg inters as well.!!
> 
> ...


Yes do mate, my guy will only be in the u90 If he does not make the classics


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No mate my guys where supposed to be doing this show but I couldn't make it so we moved them all to the port talbot show


That's a shame mate, would've been nice meeting you in person.

Maybe sometime in the future


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

done HIIT Cardio & Abs today, followed by posing practice.!!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

When's the show mate?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> When's the show mate?


Show is on the 14th September in Port Talbot mate


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Back On Tuesday, & Arms yesterday.

I've decided to lighten the weight as me joints & tendons are starting to feel sore 3.5 weeks out.!

I focused on more reps, failing at 20, 15 & 12 reps. Concentrating on good form & time under tension...

Got really good pumps on both days & felt really good.!!

I think I will take this approach right up to the show.!!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool you look ready  have you found dieting hard am wanting to do a comp next year think


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> Cool you look ready  have you found dieting hard am wanting to do a comp next year think


Cheers Mate! not quite ready yet, still over 3 weeks till go, just trying to nail the condition.!

Yeah man, for me dieting is by far the hardest part of precontest, along with HIIT cardio....lol

I just focus on the finish & stick to the plan.!!!!

What show you planning mate?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea other people I've spoke said the same thing about the dieting, not sure yet mate which show


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> Yea other people I've spoke said the same thing about the dieting, not sure yet mate which show


Go for it man, you've got nothing to lose & competing in your 1st show will be a great experience.!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

the_highlander said:


> Cheers Mate! not quite ready yet, still over 3 weeks till go, just trying to nail the condition.!
> 
> Yeah man, for me dieting is by far the hardest part of precontest, along with HIIT cardio....lol
> 
> ...


You make that sound really easy but its not.lol, respect to you.

Looking awesome pal.


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Shawrie said:


> You make that sound really easy but its not.lol, respect to you.
> 
> Looking awesome pal.


Cheers Mate.!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Rest day for me, so 0 carb day..

This is due to me being stuck in Aberdeen waiting for a dam checkin for the chopper, chopper delayed until tomorrow.!

Looking forward till getting back on the oil rig tomorrow to train Legs/calves.!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Progress pics, 3 weeks till my show..!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good pal!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Every picture you put up I can see significant improvements. Well done mate. I'm sure you will get a good placing in your show. :thumbup1:

How old are you bud?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Every picture you put up I can see significant improvements. Well done mate. I'm sure you will get a good placing in your show. :thumbup1:
> 
> How old are you bud?


Thanks mate!

I'm 35


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

your looking awsome mate well done on your progress and hard work


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Ripping it up said:


> your looking awsome mate well done on your progress and hard work


Cheers Mate, All comments are much appreciated.!!  it's great hearing nice comments cos contest prep is a very lonely road..!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

This week I've cut out my Intra-Workout Carbs, so that's me on 0 carbs now 

Trained Chest/delts today.

Didn't go heavy, just went for blood volume failing at rep ranges from 20 to 12.

After I done Abs & HIIT, which was pure Hell...!..lay on the floor for 5 mins after HIIT...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looks like you will come in right on the ticket mate :thumbup1: :cool2:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> looks like you will come in right on the ticket mate :thumbup1: :cool2:


Cheers Mate.!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Back/rear delts today.

Again I went for high reps/volume,

5 working sets per exercise failing between reps 20 to 12, with 60 second rest between sets.

Basically I done 2 pulldown & 3 row exercises.!!

Really feeling it since dropping intra workout carbs.!! No Pain No Gain, time to Dig Deep.!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Trained Arms today, went for high reps with strict slow form, concentrating on the negatives....... what insane pumps i got..!!

For Triceps i done

Rope PD - 4 x 20 - 12 reps

IA PD - 4 x 20 - 10 reps

Skullz - 4 15 - 8 reps

Biceps

Incline Bench curls - 5 x 20 - 10 reps

cable preachers - 4 x 15 - 9 reps

Standing cable curls - 3 x 15 - 8 reps

Feeling low on energy due to low carbs but once i got started it was was fine

later on I did Abs & HIIT Cardio..!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Pics taken today before training legs/calves

Upped my fats today till give me energy.!!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

keep it up bro!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

That's me on peak Week now.!!

Drinking plenty water & loads of Sea Salt with all meals.

Stopped doing HIIT cardio, & started LIT cardio.

Still weight training just to get a pump

Also I've added back in Fats(EVOO/coconut oil)


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

the_highlander said:


> That's me on peak Week now.!!
> 
> Drinking plenty water & loads of Sea Salt with all meals.
> 
> ...


Looking good and dry mate!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

bail said:


> Looking good and dry mate!!


Cheers Mate, 5 days to go


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking ready pal good luck


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

How long now pal few days do u have to stop drinking water all together or reduce it over a period of time within the last few weeks just wondering if I do a show hope u get the win mate


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

I keep water Very High up until the day of the show, my class is at the end if the show, so I will cut water at 0600 in the morn!

I'm also Fat loading instead of carb loading, as Fats seem to work well with my body.!!

Show is tomorrow


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Fat loading using Almond Butter & EVOO!!!

Love the taste of Almond Butter.!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck for tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

looking great in the pictures mate !!! good luck in the comp.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow,,long drive for you mate,or are you flying down lol.


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Good luck tomorrow,,long drive for you mate,or are you flying down lol.


I flew down Yesterday! Traveled 600 miles...lol

Flew from Inverness to Bristol, then bus to Swansea,

staying in Swansea over the weekend!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the_highlander said:


> I flew down Yesterday! Traveled 600 miles...lol
> 
> Flew from Inverness to Bristol, then bus to Swansea,
> 
> staying in Swansea over the weekend!


Awesome mate nice sunny day down here today as well!Enjoy...


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Awesome mate nice sunny day down here today as well!Enjoy...


Yeah Man, I can get used till this nice Southern Weather !


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck with the comp,hope you win .


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

How did you get on mate


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Take u got hammers fafgit


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

the_highlander said:


> Yeah Man, I can get used till this nice Southern Weather !


Read this post from start to finish and as above:

How'd you get on? Any pics from the day?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Guys, I came 4rth in my Class which I'm happy with as I was in the best condition of my life.

I brought my best package on stage, the class was a Very High Standard.!! Hope the top 3 guys do well at the Brits.

That's me done 2 competitions in my 1st year of competitive bodybuilding, 2nd in int O90kg in Scottish & 4rth in Int U90kg in Wales.

Learnt alot & really enjoyed the Journey!

This give me a good platform to work on & improve on for the Scottish next Year


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

the_highlander said:


> Hi Guys, I came 4rth in my Class which I'm happy with as I was in the best condition of my life.
> 
> I brought my best package on stage, the class was a Very High Standard.!! Hope the top 3 guys do well at the Brits.
> 
> ...


We'll done , Mate. Looking good, fair play. Hats off to you...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@HIGHLANDER Bloody well done my friend. You should be well chuffed with that :thumb:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

dt36 said:


> We'll done , Mate. Looking good, fair play. Hats off to you...


Cheers Mate


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> @HIGHLANDER Bloody well done my friend. You should be well chuffed with that :thumb:


Cheers Man, Yeah, well chuffed, loved the experience, Starting clean offseason Diet on Monday


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the_highlander said:


> Cheers Man, Yeah, well chuffed, loved the experience, Starting clean offseason Diet on Monday


There is no stopping you mate. I may have to tap into your mind mate :thumb:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

the_highlander said:


> Cheers Man, Yeah, well chuffed, loved the experience, Starting clean offseason Diet on Monday


You will be like a sponge... :thumb:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> There is no stopping you mate. I may have to tap into your mind mate :thumb:


No probs  Cheers Andy!! It's always motivating hear positive comments 

When u competing next yourself?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the_highlander said:


> No probs  Cheers Andy!! It's always motivating hear positive comments
> 
> When u competing next yourself?


Thanks for that mate, I will take you up on that  praise where it is due mate :thumb:

I hope to compete in 2015 tbh mate.


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for that mate, I will take you up on that  praise where it is due mate :thumb:
> 
> I hope to compete in 2015 tbh mate.


Go for it mate, don't hope man, pick a contest date with enough time to prep & Go For it.!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the_highlander said:


> Go for it mate, don't hope man, pick a contest date with enough time to prep & Go For it.!!!


You are right mate. I will have a look at next years comps and commit. I may well be asking you for advise if that is ok?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You are right mate. I will have a look at next years comps and commit. I may well be asking you for advise if that is ok?


That's cool man, I will help u out the best I can mate!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the_highlander said:


> That's cool man, I will help u out the best I can mate!!


Thank you mate. I really appreciate that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)




----------

